# Need help with combo smoker/grill/fryer



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

We currently have 

1.) a traditional grill with a side fire box that we smoke and cook briskets, pork butts, etc. with charcoal and wood.
2.) a separate cheapo propane gas grill for quick burgers/chicken/sausage
3.) a separate large propane burner for frying fish and boiling crawfish.

I'm looking to replace all 3 with a combo unit if possible. I still want to smoke with charcoal and wood. I could eliminate the full pit, and learn how to cook on a vertical smoker. This would save some space. I'd also like to hook a larger propane tank to the last 2 (with a T-connector). I looked on the internet, and I couldn't find a cooking unit that had all 3, or even 2 of the 3. I've seen multiple burners, but not a little one and a big one. It's usually 2 small ones or 2 big ones. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

fryer needs to be separate


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

Sent you a PM


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

I've seen some gas grill/smoker combo units (by Char Griller duo) but I really don't think it's nearly as efficient for smoking as a stand alone smoker.

For my house I have all 3 and really can't imagine combining them into 1 unit while still keeping the effectiveness of either. 

My advice:
$150: cheap gas grill for quick burgers, steaks, etc....
$50: UDS smoker (upright drum smoker) for smoking briskets, ribs, etc...
$50: Portable aluminum propane burner for fish frying, turkey frying, crawfish, shrimp boils, etc...

Of course there are higher end versions of these 3 things but for about $200 you could have it all and it would last you for years if cared for. I've had all these things for years and all get used several times a month. 

I wouldn't trust a trio-unit to handle all 3 jobs properly!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks, and perhaps I need to clarify. The wood smoker, gas grill, and large gas burner would be separate, but welded together (side by side) as one combined unit, possibly with pneumatic wheels. I stopped by Academy today, and saw something pretty close. It has a gas grill with a separate charcoal grill (two separate cooking chambers) with a firebox, plus a burner on the side. See attached a link and pic.

http://www.academy.com/index.php?pa...g/landing&start=0&selectedSKU=0262-40912-7000

It might be cheaper to buy all three separately, and set them up side-by-side. Nonetheless, I wanted to see if anybody had any suggestions. Thanks for your input.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Make sure you check the BTU's on the side burner. My experience has been that they are not robust enough to do any consistent frying.


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

another problem is folks put a high pressure regulator on one of these rigs and the metal won't hold up or the burner.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

Danny O said:


> Thanks, and perhaps I need to clarify. The wood smoker, gas grill, and large gas burner would be separate, but welded together (side by side) as one combined unit, possibly with pneumatic wheels. I stopped by Academy today, and saw something pretty close. It has a gas grill with a separate charcoal grill (two separate cooking chambers) with a firebox, plus a burner on the side. See attached a link and pic.
> 
> http://www.academy.com/index.php?pa...g/landing&start=0&selectedSKU=0262-40912-7000
> 
> It might be cheaper to buy all three separately, and set them up side-by-side. Nonetheless, I wanted to see if anybody had any suggestions. Thanks for your input.


i have this grill and like it. the gas grill works just fine. the charcoal side lets too much air in so even w/ vents closed the fire burns real hot, which is workable but you gotta watch it. when smoking, for the same reason the fire is too hot when grilling, it is tough to keep the temp above 200. if you know what you are doing though with a few adjustments to your tactics it smokes just fine. look a the bottom, lots of opening for air to get in. i'm letting some ash build up around the outsides on the bottom of the charcoal side to see if that helps.

i really like it tho and use it all the time. haven't even touched the flash burner tho...


----------

